# Big Salmon Weekend



## cmayna (Apr 4, 2016)

This weekend I decided to continue to clear some space in the uncooked section of our two freezers, by turning some Salmon that belongs to our fishing buddy into Jerky (1st six pics) on Saturday and then yesterday,  turned some of our own Salmon filets and tails into nice big chunks and strips (last six pics).


Jerky - Sliced up a big filet into small jerky strips.












image.jpeg



__ cmayna
__ Apr 4, 2016






At 5 am (yawn!) mixed the fish into my basic dry brine of a 4/1 ratio of dark brown sugar / non iodized salt. Very simple.....like me. Brined for 3 hours.












image.jpeg



__ cmayna
__ Apr 4, 2016






Rinsed and on the racks for a 2 hour drying session.












image.jpeg



__ cmayna
__ Apr 4, 2016






Into the MES40 with Alder pellets sitting in a AMNPS over in the mod mailbox.  Worked like a champ! Smoked for two hours and then transferred to the dehydrator for another 4 hours.












image.jpeg



__ cmayna
__ Apr 4, 2016






Finished product.  I'll retain a small bag worth but the majority goes to one of our fishing buddies, Norman.












image.jpeg



__ cmayna
__ Apr 4, 2016


















image.jpeg



__ cmayna
__ Apr 4, 2016







Saturday afternoon, I started to prepare some tails and filets and felt this next session would be way too boring if I just smoke them as is. Besides, we already have plenty of smoked tails and filets. So out came the knife, slicing the tails into strips and cutting the filets into big nuggets (chunks) leaving the skin on most pieces. Actually at the last minute I cut some of the big chunks pictured below into smaller pieces.  A little easier for the wife and other fishing ladies to digest. :-)  Much easier to share while out on the boat.












image.jpeg



__ cmayna
__ Apr 4, 2016






Into the same brine mix as note above. Brined for 6 hours.












image.jpeg



__ cmayna
__ Apr 4, 2016






Stirring the mix 2-3 times during the 6 hour stint.












image.jpeg



__ cmayna
__ Apr 4, 2016






Smoked them for approx. 4 hours starting at 128 for 1 hour, bumped to 140 for another hour, bumped to 150 for another hour and then to 160 until an IT of 140 was met.

Finish product cooling down on the racks.  While still warm, I lightly brushed them with diluted honey and lightly sprinkled with coarse pepper. 












image.jpeg



__ cmayna
__ Apr 4, 2016


















image.jpeg



__ cmayna
__ Apr 4, 2016






And yes, I'm keeping all of this batch.  Belch!












image.jpeg



__ cmayna
__ Apr 4, 2016


----------



## SmokinAl (Apr 4, 2016)

WOW, Craig!!!

No text needed!

That's some beautiful looking salmon!!

POINTS!

Al


----------



## cmayna (Apr 4, 2016)

Al,

Thanks for the kindness.  Yes it was a very productive weekend.  Wish I had done the large chunks and tail strips long ago.  Think they'll be a big hit on the boats.


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Apr 4, 2016)

Craig that jerky looks awesome!

Points!


----------



## crazymoon (Apr 5, 2016)

C, that  is some awesome looking fish, nice job!


----------



## locomotiveman (Apr 10, 2016)

BAM!   Simple and excellent. It is so-ooo tempting to Alter perfection. Yours is perfect, dude. I should try ALDER wood chips. Applewood is great and I am not messing with your method or recipe. Thank-you thank-you for your PICS. It makes it much easier to explain it to my Wannabe Smokers.  Your excellent description here is my BIBLE.   Locomotiveman Tom


----------



## mkriet (May 1, 2016)

This looks awesome.  Going to have to try


----------



## mkriet (May 9, 2016)

Question for you about the big chunks.  How do you keep them after their done.  In the fridge, frozen, vac sealed and at room temp?  Granted, as good as they look in sure they don't last long.


----------



## cmayna (May 9, 2016)

mkriet said:


> Question for you about the big chunks. How do you keep them after their done. In the fridge, frozen, vac sealed and at room temp? Granted, as good as they look in sure they don't last long.


Fridge in a ziplok for immediate consumption within a couple days.

Fridge over night, then vacuum seal for a week + storage before consumption.

Fridge over night, then vacuum seal and then freeze for weeks or months of storage.

I have lots of smoked salmon filets, chunks, jerky, etc in the freezer destined for future consumption.


----------



## riverrafter21 (Jun 22, 2016)

Do you use any Cure #1 in your dry brine?


----------



## cmayna (Jun 29, 2016)

Sorry for the late reply but no cure is used.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Jun 29, 2016)

cmayna said:


> Sorry for the late reply but no cure is used.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Wait, what? You're going to kill someone, not!


----------



## cmayna (Jun 29, 2016)

dirtsailor2003 said:


> Wait, what? You're going to kill someone, not!


If I do, they'll go with a smile on their face.


----------

